

Interruptions Are Even Worse Than We Thought - mikeleeorg
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/118714/interruptions-work-make-you-way-less-productive

======
edoceo
I try to get everyone on my team to understand that every interruption or
context switch is a +15min time suck.

That "one quick question" which takes only 5min still need 15min for the
interrupted individual to return to thought

------
teddyh
Whenever this comes up, I usually link to this:

 _Don 't Wake Up the Programmer!_

[http://alexthunder.livejournal.com/309815.html](http://alexthunder.livejournal.com/309815.html)

